# Killington 11/29/15, BOGO Available



## Cornhead (Nov 28, 2015)

Hitting K tomorrow with Scotty and some banned member, not band member, so we've got half a BOGO if anyone needs one. Even if you don't need one and are planning on being there and would like to share some turns, PM me.


----------



## dlague (Nov 28, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Hitting K tomorrow with Scotty and some banned member, not band member, so we've got half a BOGO if anyone needs one. Even if you don't need one and are planning on being there and would like to share some turns, PM me.



We are in the same boat what time will you be there?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2015)

Got a friend here so now we have 4 people going.


----------



## dlague (Nov 28, 2015)

Anyone looking to ski K let me know


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

